# Back to School Bunnies Vote!



## Elf Mommy (Sep 28, 2008)

[align=center]Here are the adorable contestants:[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]JadeIcing's Wyatt[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]JadeIcing's Teresa[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]JadeIcing's Ringo and Apple[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]pinksalamander's Archie[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]pinksalamander's lottie[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]swanlake's Fred and Shadow[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Babybunnies' Fluffball[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]swanlake's Fiona[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]JadeIcing's Elvis[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]swanlake's Echo[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Happi Bun's Dunkin[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Babybunnies' Dippy[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]JadeIcing's Chibi, Connor and Dallas[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]somebunny's Buttons[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]undergunfire's Brody Bunnins[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 28, 2008)

The vote closes Tuesday, September 30 at 10:00 PM EST. Pick the Back to School Bun representative!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

Pinned!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wyatt and Dippy are NECK AND NECK!!! C'mon everyone! Cast your votes! You can vote for MORE than ONE of your favorites!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 30, 2008)

Last day to vote!!!


----------



## iloveashleytisdale (Sep 30, 2008)

I love buttons :inlove::hugsquish:


----------



## Becca (Sep 30, 2008)

When does the voting end in UK time?

WOW I've never won one of these befre :shockippys close!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 30, 2008)

This is one of the best ones ever everyones done really well their all really great


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 30, 2008)

Aww man - I meant to enter this. Just ran out of time!



However I LOVE Archie's one!:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 30, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> When does the voting end in UK time?


I never was any good at the time zone thing...anyone want to do the math?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

Ummm... what timezone are we translating from? East Coast is.... 5 hours behind us if that helps? It's 23.52 here right now...

This site is brilliant at helping with that sort of stuff:

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 30, 2008)

haha, i hadn't even seen this

ok, i voted:biggrin2:

totally heart Archie, Fran


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 30, 2008)

Voting is now CLOSED!!!

[align=right]1

JadeIcing's Wyatt










12 (25.53%)

2

JadeIcing's Teresa










6 (12.77%)

3

JadeIcing's Ringo and Apple










7 (14.89%)

4

pinksalamander's Archie










18 (38.30%)

5

pinksalamander's lottie










9 (19.15%)

6

swanlake's Fred and Shadow










8 (17.02%)

7

Babybunnies' Fluffball










11 (23.40%)

8

swanlake's Fiona










9 (19.15%)

9

JadeIcing's Elvis










6 (12.77%)

10

swanlake's Echo










10 (21.28%)

11

Happi Bun's Dunkin










11 (23.40%)

12

Babybunnies' Dippy










14 (29.79%)

13

JadeIcing's Chibi, Connor and Dallas










6 (12.77%)

14

somebunny's Buttons










10 (21.28%)

15

undergunfire's Brody Bunnins










8 (17.02%)

*47 votes *[/align]


[align=center]The winner is pinksalamander's ARCHIE!!!! Congratulations!!![/align]
[align=center]Thank you to everyone who joined in the fun of pictures and voting! [/align]
[align=center]Our new Photo Phile Contest will be Starting Tomorrow!!!!![/align]


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

Go Archie, Go Archie, Go Archie, Go Archie, Go Archie, Go Archie,
inkbouce:
arty0002:

ETA: Ohhh another one woop woop
Whats it going to be?


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 1, 2008)

Somehow I totally missed this! I checked yesterday but I got confused, and I though Dippy had won! I only just came on here now to wish Becca congrats! Ha! I am stupid!

I shall give Archie an extra carrot today. He is so photogenic, and he always sits still too! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 1, 2008)

YAY! Congrats Archie! 

I love that little bun.....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 1, 2008)

Archie squeaked on by with the victory! Congratulations lil one! Everyone did a fabulous job with the photos!


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 1, 2008)

:balloons:arty0002:YAAAAY ARCHIE!arty0002::balloons:

i also really liked Dunkin......:whistling


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations Archie!!!!:biggrin2::highfive:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 2, 2008)

Poo, I missed the voting - but I was going to vote for Archie anyway!!  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Nadia


----------

